
Show HN: Setup Pi Hole Ad Blocking VPN Server on Google Cloud Free Tier - byteknight
https://iamstoxe.com/posts/setup-pi-hole-ad-blocking-vpn-server-on-google-cloud-free-tier/
======
lostmsu
A word of caution: the VM is free, but the traffic is very much not! You'll
have to pay $85/TB after 1GB.

[https://cloud.google.com/network-
tiers/pricing](https://cloud.google.com/network-tiers/pricing)

------
summitsummit
what's the use case for this? on desktop/mac, you have adblock/dns block
lists, and on ios, you can create a local proxy which can blacklist ips
locally

